# Another eBay auction, stripping cell



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, this actually might be a cool concept, and the pictures could be better but you can kind of get an idea of what the guy has done. What is really funny are the emails in the pictures that he has received, lol. It at least is worth a really good laugh.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-DUTY-...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bb1dc05f


----------



## Marcel (Apr 18, 2012)

Hot sulfuric acid in a thin plastic vessel? :shock: 
>>>> Shiver......


----------



## Geo (Apr 18, 2012)

if the pictures are factual, that cant be sulfuric. a sulfuric stripping cell does not leave gold flakes.perhaps some kind of modified AP. honestly, i cant think of any electrolytic process that will strip gold off in flakes.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought the comments were funny

I think I understand how the design is suppose to work

Ignore all the pictures, and just look at the 3rd to the last picture, the one of the white bucket with the purple mess cylinder inside. The white bucket has the Stainless Steel Cathode hanging over the side. The inside cylinder has plastic around the outside, with a metal anode on the inside. Because of the use of plastic, I am thinking he thought to prevent shorting by having the plastic barrier between the Cathode and Anode. I believe he was very concerned about the amps this cell uses.

I haven't read about any Sulfuric Cells using 100 amps, only Nitric Cells. And that's why it leaves behind gold foil. It's not a Sulfuric cell, but Nitric, so long as you keep the temp low, you would be left with gold foil just like the claim, if you are dealing with gold plated material.

The concept is interesting but I don't like the downsides

Heat will be generated, so plastic doesn't seem like a good material to use, also, Nitric will dissolve certain types of plastic, so unless the plastic is acid resistant at least, some will decompose. Also, from what I know about Nitric Cells, it might produce sludge in the material, that could prevent the acid from reaching the plating. I think that was the idea behind rotating the center anode, and why that anode is inside a plastic barrier, so as it rotated, even if it touched the Cathode, it wouldn't short out.

I really don't like the amps this thing uses, too much acid with too many amps in equipment that looks too weak to hold it all together without dissolving into one giant gelatinous mass.

Please, if I am wrong about any of this, someone correct me.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 18, 2012)

Where are you finding those photos?


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 18, 2012)

eBay has a janky interface... If you look below the main photo you see the line of other photo's you can choose from. You will also see a scroll bar next to that line of pictures, if you scroll down you will see the next row of pictures, the last two are things customers wrote him, it's the third picture from the right that I was referencing.


----------



## Geo (Apr 18, 2012)

here,


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is the picture







It's under the first row of pictures, you have to scroll down in the little picture box.


----------

